# Grub2 Anomalie [gelöst]

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe mich jetzt endlich getraut Grub2 zu installieren.

Ich hatte vorher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass er mein System mal unbootbar gemacht hatte, trotz richtiger Installation. Deshalb war ich bezüglich Grub2 immer vorsichtig. Aber langsam musste ich den mal Aktualisieren, vor allem da ich bald Systemd einrichten möchte.

Mein alter Grub war noch aus Arch Linux Zeiten und so eh überfällig, da ich die Partitionen bald löschen möchte.  :Wink: 

Nun die Installation von Grub2 hat geklappt und ich konnte wieder in Gentoo booten. Yay!

Folgendes wenn ich jedoch irgend eine Taste meiner Tastatur drücke, während des Bootens im Grub Menü, zum Beispiel zum wechseln der Kernel, dann startet der PC neu. Das ist ganz klar nicht erwünscht.

Habt ihr eine Erklärung?

Verwirrt, Beelzebub

----------

## Max Steel

So ohne Hinweiße und deine Config kann man da schwer was passendes finden...

----------

## Beelzebub_

Oh sorry, wo waren meine Manieren.

```
cat grub.cfg

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

set default="0"

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,msdos5'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5  966d616e-0fa9-4956-856e-0b070e783bac

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 966d616e-0fa9-4956-856e-0b070e783bac

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=de_DE

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if sleep --interruptible 0 ; then

  set timeout=10

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-966d616e-0fa9-4956-856e-0b070e783bac' {

   load_video

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos3'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos3  30a9c440-52c2-4303-a51f-f384f1c94fa5

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 30a9c440-52c2-4303-a51f-f384f1c94fa5

   fi

   echo   'Linux 3.7.1-gentoo wird geladen …'

   linux   /vmlinuz-3.7.1-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 ro  

}

submenu 'Erweiterte Optionen für Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-966d616e-0fa9-4956-856e-0b070e783bac' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, mit Linux 3.7.1-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.7.1-gentoo-advanced-966d616e-0fa9-4956-856e-0b070e783bac' {

      load_video

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos3'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos3  30a9c440-52c2-4303-a51f-f384f1c94fa5

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 30a9c440-52c2-4303-a51f-f384f1c94fa5

      fi

      echo   'Linux 3.7.1-gentoo wird geladen …'

      linux   /vmlinuz-3.7.1-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 ro  

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, mit Linux 3.7.1-gentoo (Wiederherstellungsmodus)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.7.1-gentoo-recovery-966d616e-0fa9-4956-856e-0b070e783bac' {

      load_video

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos3'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos3  30a9c440-52c2-4303-a51f-f384f1c94fa5

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 30a9c440-52c2-4303-a51f-f384f1c94fa5

      fi

      echo   'Linux 3.7.1-gentoo wird geladen …'

      linux   /vmlinuz-3.7.1-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 ro single 

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, mit Linux 3.6.0-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.6.0-gentoo-advanced-966d616e-0fa9-4956-856e-0b070e783bac' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=keep

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos3'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos3  30a9c440-52c2-4303-a51f-f384f1c94fa5

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 30a9c440-52c2-4303-a51f-f384f1c94fa5

      fi

      echo   'Linux 3.6.0-gentoo wird geladen …'

      linux   /vmlinuz-3.6.0-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 ro  

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, mit Linux 3.6.0-gentoo (Wiederherstellungsmodus)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.6.0-gentoo-recovery-966d616e-0fa9-4956-856e-0b070e783bac' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=keep

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos3'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos3  30a9c440-52c2-4303-a51f-f384f1c94fa5

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 30a9c440-52c2-4303-a51f-f384f1c94fa5

      fi

      echo   'Linux 3.6.0-gentoo wird geladen …'

      linux   /vmlinuz-3.6.0-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 ro single 

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

```

Wenn ihr noch andere Configs benötigt, lasst es mich wissen.

//EDIT:

Achja ich habe eine Funktastatur, falls das was ändert.

Vllt. gibt es Debug.log Dateien vom Grub2 oder man kann solche aktivieren?

----------

## Beelzebub_

Gefahr erkannt Gefahr gebannt.

Es handelte sich um eine einmalige Anomalie, welche vermutlich nur beim ersten Start von Grub2 auftritt.

Der Fehler trat nicht weiter auf.

----------

